# Hunter MP stake with 40 PSI pressure regulator



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

Well i was seeing all the DIY stuff leaking so I went with this for my new move around the yard above ground irrigation 
this model takes any high-efficiency MP Rotator nozzle. I know I have used the MP strip and the MP 3000 90 - 210, The 360 does not work very well due to low water pressure. My water pressure to the external hose is 37 psi so not the best but I get about 23 to 30 feet with the 90-210 depending on if the washer is running lol. 
it was not expensive and i can get replacement parts with my local siteone. Ill post pictures later but so far i am really pleased with how even the water coverage is even with wind.

https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/mp-rotator/mp-stake


----------

